# Check'in for Prime



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Went down to the desert yesterday to checkout some new hunt'in ground I stumbled acrossa few weeks ago.

I did some call'in in the morning and on the second stand a cat came in. Cat season starts Dec. 1st so I had to let him walk but I told him "I'll be back"lol.









One big draw is thick with Oak Brush, so I worked my way in about 100yds and started squeal'in on my bird distress call. 10 mins. into calling this Grey almost jumps in my lap. Shot him at 12 feet with .22 stinger.

Looks like the hide is 80-90% prime so Iam gonna give that area another week or so before I start fill'in the stretchers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice lookin grey Cat. Good job on the hand call.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice one Cat, got your camera working well!!!!!!! sure the boys will be on it thick as thieves, how much snow up high, ours was down halfway but had rain which knocked most of it down, calling for snow showers the next few days.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Lookin Fox CC!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos CC!.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice!!! I gotta get me a grey soon!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey nice work Cat, I have never even seen a grey in real life, to be honest, I am not even sure if we have them here in Mn.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check with your DNR or G&F or whichever you have there.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

We have the "Department of No Results" here. I will give them a shout.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice lookin fox Cat, havent had the luck of getting one yet but im gonna keep tryin


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys---Hey hassell---I'll bet the guys will be able to tell I cleaned the camera lense for the fox pic.lol.

The snowline is about 12,000' and has been stay'in there for a month. If we keep this dry weather for another 30-40 days I'll be able to move my cages around some. Most wet years when I set a cage trap it freezes down and thats the set location til spring thaw.

I know, I know but I don't mess around with shingles.

This coming week I'm gonna go down and see if I can clean a bunch of those greys out so the little buggers are not screw'in my cat sets up this year

I'm tak'in tips from fearless leader---I'll roll around in grey fox in heat lure and just stand up wind of the draw---who needs a call.lol.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

nice grey. i called my first one in couple weeks ago, they do come mighty close


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Thanks guys---Hey hassell---I'll bet the guys will be able to tell I cleaned the camera lense for the fox pic.lol.
> 
> The snowline is about 12,000' and has been stay'in there for a month. If we keep this dry weather for another 30-40 days I'll be able to move my cages around some. Most wet years when I set a cage trap it freezes down and thats the set location til spring thaw.
> 
> ...


 That reminds me of the old trapper that gave me a small bottle of his fermented fish lure, whatever you do don't break the bottle around anything you like, well I did, threw some traps on top of my pack and heard it break, probably 3 gallons of cleaner later and the smell was still there up until I sold the landcruiser two years later.


----------

